# Spike it soda, you like it?  Southern distribution?



## CreekWalker (Nov 19, 2015)

I found this today and have found several it the past, but never with a southern state. Anyone seen one in the deep south marked with a southern state? [attachment=11-19-15 011.JPG] [attachment=11-19-15 012.JPG]


----------



## 2find4me (Nov 20, 2015)

I have never seen one, but it looks cool in amber. The only acls that I see in amber are the root beer ones like Dad's Root Beer and Hires.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Nov 20, 2015)

Never heard of one. I'm in Louisiana


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks, this is the grapefruit drink I remember as a child of the 1960's ,Fresca or as it was called Sparkling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fresca.   At our childhood parties , it was the last drink in the cooler, and the one ,you drank on the way home, after all the Dr. Pepper, Cokes and Spites were gone!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Nov 20, 2015)

I definitely remember Fresca.


----------



## Johnnysoda (Nov 20, 2015)

I Have a Spike it! Mine is from Braddock PA.


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 20, 2015)

So far that's closest to the south!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2015)

http://www.bottlebooks.com/carbonated%20beverages/carbonated_beverage_trademarks%201940.htm


Word Mark: SPIKE-IT  
Extracts, Syrups, and Concentrates
Used in Making Soft Drink Beverages, and Nonalcoholic Soft Drink Beverages.
FIRST USE: 1940 .
FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 1940
Filing Date March 7, 1941  
Registration Date July 8, 1941
Owner (REGISTRANT) Green & Green Firm composed of J. B. Green, R. H. Green, and A. M. Green (United States citizens)
CORPORATION UNITED STATES 2000 Providence Street Houston TEXAS
(LAST LISTED OWNER) Green & Green, Inc. CORPORATION TEXAS Indianapolis INDIANA



[attachment=Spike It Trademark (2).jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2015)

*Houston, Texas * (The brand's hometown) [attachment=Spike It Houston Texas.jpg] [attachment=Spike It Houston Texas Back.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2015)

*2000 Providence Street ~ Houston, Texas* [attachment=Spike It 2000 Prov... Houston Texas.jpg] [attachment=Spike It 2000 Prov...ston Texas (2).jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2015)

As a side note ... The earliest use of the "Spike It" trademark was in 1940, but the Green & Green Beverage Company of Houston, Texas goes back farther than that. Here's one of their other trademarks for the "Thrill" brand that goes back to 1924.  
http://www.bottlebooks.com/carbonated%20beverages/carbonated_beverage_trademarks%201920s.htm


Word Mark:  THRILL  
NON-ALCOHOLIC, MALTLESS BEVERAGES AND SYRUPS FOR MAKING THE SAME. FIRST USE: 1924.
FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 1924 
Filing Date April 6, 1925   Registration Date December 22, 1925
Owner (REGISTRANT) GREEN & GREEN FIRM TEXAS
2000 PROVIDENCE ST. HOUSTON TEXAS
(LAST LISTED OWNER) GREEN & GREEN HOUSTON, TEX., A COPARTNERSHIP.

[attachment=Thrill Trademark (2).jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm not sure of the exact dates for these "Thrill" bottles, but all of them were produced by the Green & Green Company of Houston, Texas. Their "Thrill" bottle went from ...                This [attachment=Thrill Soda Bottle...920s 1930s (2).jpg]              To this[attachment=Thrill Soda Bottle.jpg]            To this [attachment=Thrill Soda Bottle...on Texax front.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2015)

Side of their sports acl bottle [attachment=Thrill Soda Bottle...ton Texax side.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2015)

The earliest date I have found so far for the Green & Green Company is 1913 which pertains to another one of their brands called "Green's Muscadine Punch"  https://goo.gl/jafypE This ad for "Green's Muscadine Punch" is dated 1922 [attachment=Green and Green Ad..ston Texas 1922.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2015)

A sampling of "Green's Muscadine Punch"                        (Exact dates unknown but early) [attachment=Muscadine Punch Bottle.jpg] [attachment=Muscadine Punch Bottle Cap.jpg]  [attachment=Muscadine Punch Bottle Sign early.jpg]


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 21, 2015)

this is very cool love that there seems an endless variety o f breads and bottles out there.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2015)

The Green & Green Company's most successful brand appears to be ...                                            *   Fruit Bowl*                                      Original Trademark Owner ~  1938                                http://www.tmfile.com/mark/?q=714118628 [attachment=Fruit Bowl Ad 1947 (870x1200).jpg] [attachment=Fruit Bowl Bottle ..ton Texas front.jpg] [attachment=Fruit Bowl Bottle Houston Texas.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2015)

1.  I'm not certain but this might be the first Fruit Bowl bottle from around 19382.  This Fruit Bowl advertising item says "New" and might be from around 1938 Note:  The small *h *inside of a capital *G *trademark stands for "*House of Green*" which is in connection with the Green & Green Company of Houstion, Texas who produced various brands including "Spike It" [attachment=Fruit Bowl Bottle early.jpg] [attachment=Fruit Bowl Advertising.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2015)

CreekWalker I searched high and low for a Spike-It bottle from Tennessee but could not find one. The farthest south examples I have been able to find is the one from Houston, Texas I posted earlier and the example below from Atlanta, Georgia. [attachment=Spike It Bottles front.jpg] [attachment=Spike It Bottles.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2015)

The only other brand of soda I can find for the Green & Green Company of Houston, Texas is one called ...                                             *Hawaiian Bowl* I looked everywhere for a picture of a bottle but all I have been able to find so far is this bottle cap ... [attachment=Hawaiian Bowl Bottle Cap.png]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2015)

Come to find out, the Green & Green Company did produce some other brands as shown here in this snippet from 1942 ... [attachment=Green and Green Brand.png]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2015)

Speaking of which ...  [attachment=Green and Green Golden Bowl.png] [attachment=Green and Green Rose Bowl.png] [attachment=Green and Green Silver Bowl.png]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 21, 2015)

These 1938 Green & Green documents indicate the Coca Cola Bottling Company of Ada, Oklahoma bottled "Thrill" ( Maybe they bottled "Spike-It" later on ? )  [attachment=Green & Green Letterhead 1938.jpg][attachment=Green & Green Letterhead.jpg]


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 21, 2015)

Great photos, and fantastically pertinent info! Atlanta definitely supplied the Memphis market area. I have found the embossed Thrill soda while digging, only one was intact. Bet spirit bear would love that Muscatine punch cap.  Thanks , Bob!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 22, 2015)

Dr. Pepper of Charleston, S.C. bottled it also.


----------



## tsalz14 (Nov 24, 2015)

Here is my Thrill bottle that I recently picked up. I cannot identify the date code on this glass manufacturer, but maybe someone else can.Thanks


----------



## tsalz14 (Nov 24, 2015)

I got it along with a tom tucker for $6!


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 24, 2015)

Wow, that was a great deal! Maybe, Bob, will check in later and answer that date question. Thanks for sharing,


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's my art-deco Thrill from Atlanta Texas. A search didn't come up with much. Here's the link. http://www.antique-bottle...Beverages-m676927.aspx
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## M.C.Glass (Nov 24, 2015)

I've got an amber Spike It from Houston, TX exactly like SPBob's first post. It's a 1947.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 25, 2015)

CreekWalker said:
			
		

> Maybe, Bob, will check in later and answer that date question.



*T in a Keystone* ... Knox Bottle Company, Palestine, Texas (Glass plant location) Circa 1941-1953 [attachment=Thrill Bottle Base (2).jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 25, 2015)

P.S. I'm not certain, but my guess is that the 9 is for *1949*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 25, 2015)

For future reference... *        The Knox Glass Bottle Company* https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/Knox2_BRG.pdf


https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/KnoxGlas.pdf


----------



## tsalz14 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks a lot! I've always liked the green and green brand, and I got a Fruit Bowl sign over the summer. If anyone wants to see it, let me know and I'll take a pic


----------

